# Hello from East Tennessee



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Get 2 nucs if you can. You will be glad that you did.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greene County!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

From a fellow East Tennessee beekeeper, hello and welcome to the forum.


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

@SouthTexasJohn

I'd like to. I don't know if I'll have the $ to swing a second nuc and setup in time for them to be built up and and have ample stores for next winter though.


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

@Rader Sidetrack

Thanks. There appears to be a lot of TN folks on the forum, which is great!


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

@e-spice

Awesome! I'm in Sevierville so we're neighbors in a general sense!


----------



## darrelcraig (Mar 30, 2015)

Oak Ridge here. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

callenlee said:


> @SouthTexasJohn
> 
> I'd like to. I don't know if I'll have the $ to swing a second nuc and setup in time for them to be built up and and have ample stores for next winter though.


+1 on STJ's comment, and welcome from NE Kansas! If you can't start with two, you should try to find someone locally that you can get a queen or a frame of uncapped brood from, should you go queenless in your hive. It happens. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## OneEyedRooster (Nov 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. If at all possible get two nucs like others said, if not try and bait a hive and catch a swarm.


----------



## callenlee (Dec 26, 2015)

Well...I've thought about things and have bought a second hive setup. Hoping that I can scrape the funds together for an extra deep and to pay for the second nuc by time I pick the bees up in the spring. Woohoo!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

